# My First Prop Idea Of The Year



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

So I realized that i just can't wait till the new year to build like i planned....

After a lot of thought I had decided to expand my cemetary...it was so small last year...and i wanted to build more for this year.

anyway, i decided to start with a fountain.

yesterday, i went to the dollar store and cleaned 'em out of their gargoyle statues and ended up with 8 of them...(very heavy to carry home)

anyway, i know the basics of building a fountain with water pumps and tubing and a resevoir...but i want to know if anyone has ideas for the main structure.. the framing..i want this fountain to be at least 4 to 5 ft high and can be taken apart easily for storage later...or it may go in my room...but for now i just want to build it.

I have played with the idea of buyang a cheep fish tank for the resevoir and build around it....and maybe toying around with monster mud to make it look old...but i want your thoughts on this idea

Thanks! :jol:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the statues? And how tall are they?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eight gargoyles - I'm totally envious!

Mr Chicken has a good point - could we see a picture of the gargoyles and get some idea of size? I assume your plan is to incorporate as many as possible into a design, yes?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

believe me they were very heavy.. (about 5 pounds each) it was carrying home...up a hill in two plastic shopping bags

http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/2243951:BlogPost:9334

the first picture is one of them...as for the size they fit in your hand easily


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's cute - is there a chance you can run lines through the bodies to the mouths so water could pass through?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i dunno...i've never tried...it might be possible they aren't hollow...they're solid mold gargoyles


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Solid what, though? If they're foam, then it should be, as my 10th grade history teacher would say, EPLS (easy peasy lemon squeezy). Plaster might give you a hard time, though.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I believe they are a solid plaster. Do you already have the pump and other items?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We have the same gargoyles. We bought ours at Dollar tree last year. One of ours still has the sticker on the bottom and is labeled Cement Gargoyle. That's why they are so heavy.
Not sure how they would hold up in a fountain with running water unless you water sealed them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> I believe they are a solid plaster. Do you already have the pump and other items?


no. not yet...i am still brainstorming through this. once i actually have it planned out i will be shopping for the parts...i wanted to make sure I had a basic understanding of what i was doing before i started spending money.:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Black Cat said:


> We have the same gargoyles. We bought ours at Dollar tree last year. One of ours still has the sticker on the bottom and is labeled Cement Gargoyle. That's why they are so heavy.
> Not sure how they would hold up in a fountain with running water unless you water sealed them.


I was thinking the same thing...i am planning to water seal them, that was one of my first thoughts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If they're cement, a masonry drill bit should work. You might experiment with one first so if something goes terribly wrong (as in, splitting it wide open), you've only lost one of your babies.

I think it would be cool to have at least one on the fountain spitting water out its mouth. Gargoyles have been used as rain spouts for centuries on cathedrals.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> If they're cement, a masonry drill bit should work. You might experiment with one first so if something goes terribly wrong (as in, splitting it wide open), you've only lost one of your babies.
> 
> I think it would be cool to have at least one on the fountain spitting water out its mouth. Gargoyles have been used as rain spouts for centuries on cathedrals.


True....maybe i could give it a shot..the pic you saw was one of my favorites...im not planning on using it for the fountain...but i have 8 that i'm gonna be experimenting with.

masonry drill bit....okay....but is there tubing small enough to fit through the hole?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Drill bits come in different sizes (I'm looking at one we have that's 3/8 inches and we have three more that are smaller), so I'd suggest taking a short piece of tubing to the local hardware store/Home Depot/Lowes and seeing what might match up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks...i will! any thoughts for structure?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about something simple yet elegant like this:












Do a Google image search on "gargoyle fountain" and you'll find lots of inspiration.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you! will do!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If drilling and plumbing them doesn't prove too stressing... I'm picturing 4 'goyles back to back (like a ring, facing out) in the center of a birdbath with water shooting out of their mouths.

A fountain would look especially cool & creepy if you filled it with glow water and turned a really strong black light on it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> believe me they were very heavy.. (about 5 pounds each) it was carrying home...up a hill in two plastic shopping bags
> 
> Ok, so I am a bit disappointed that none of you picked up on and/or commented on this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Dark Angel 27 said:
> 
> 
> > believe me they were very heavy.. (about 5 pounds each) it was carrying home...up a hill in two plastic shopping bags
> ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Revenant said:


> If drilling and plumbing them doesn't prove too stressing... I'm picturing 4 'goyles back to back (like a ring, facing out) in the center of a birdbath with water shooting out of their mouths.
> 
> A fountain would look especially cool & creepy if you filled it with glow water and turned a really strong black light on it.


cool idea! um...i have no idea how to make glow water...if you can tell me i'll add it to the list of thinks i need to get


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sure there are other ways, but probably the simplest way to make glowing water is to soak the felt from a highlighter in water until most/all the ink diffuses out. It looks great under blacklight.

Do you really need to seal cement? I always thought it was waterproof...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> I'm sure there are other ways, but probably the simplest way to make glowing water is to soak the felt from a highlighter in water until most/all the ink diffuses out. It looks great under blacklight.


*mentally adds highlighters to the list*

does it matter if the water is hot or cold?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nope. Leaving the felt in the water overnight though will make the water cold regardless.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks! that's one more item to add to the list!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey you should post a tutorial when your done


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

okay....i will


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, so i have the resevour and the tubing...and i am gonna see if i can get a masonry drill bit....how are they different then regular bits?

i was also looking at the water pumps and bloody hell! are they expensive. i may have to search craigs list or go with a submersable water pump from a pets store...there is no way that i can afford to pay 200 or more for a pump.

next i am going to start trying to draw out a few designs. thank you all for your help. i definitely appreciate all the help as i have never made a fountain before!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

My brother has a fine pump that was only $20 off ebay. It's about 3 inches each way, shaped like an upside down *U*, and it came with a solar panel (which isn't necessary for our/your uses, but may help you find it). That said, it may be a little short on volume for your project.

As for the drill bits, while I'm not sure what the scientific difference is, masonry bits are designed for stone/cement applications-- I would imagine it's something about durability of the bit and not cracking the stone. You should be able to find 'em at the hardware store pretty easily.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Have you tried American Science and Surplus? http:////www.sciplus.com/search.cfm/term/fountain/start/12/maxrows/11/srch.fp/1 or http://http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm/term/fountain/start/1/maxrows/11/srch.fp/1


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thankyou! there are some really nice and cheap water pumps for sale...i appreciate the help!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hows it going so far?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey?:confusevil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, i know its been a long time but i finally have a plan for how to do it and a decent base for it which was formally a part of my bookshelf which was one of those walmart put it together yourself pieces of furniture. it fell apart when i tried to move it (luckily it was empty) anyway, i had originially planned to throw it out. but it has been sitting in my yard for about a month when it struck me that i could still use it. 

I asked my uncle to saw the top half of it off so i have a nice little resevoir to start with and i still have the gargoyles which i have gotten out of storage and i even found a lighting bank from an old fishtank which i plan to put a black light bulb in if i can. this is still gonna be a hit and miss but im going to give it my best shot.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

hi dark angel, so you are still planning your fountain , something to keep in mind when you are buying a pump, is whats known as head height. it refers to how far or high the pump can push water upwards. if you want you fountain 4 or 5 feet you will need a pretty strong pump. they also make a product called epdm liner, there are cheaper versions of it too, usually it can be found at a menards or somewhere in the garden center. you can use that for your water resorvar, and make whatever shape you'd like. maybe think of landscape bricks as a base and you can build up from there. i 've got a picture in my mind for you but it is hard to explain without a picture on paper... i guess if you are interested let me know and i can draw it up for ya!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

st gabriels said:


> hi dark angel, so you are still planning your fountain , something to keep in mind when you are buying a pump, is whats known as head height. it refers to how far or high the pump can push water upwards. if you want you fountain 4 or 5 feet you will need a pretty strong pump. they also make a product called epdm liner, there are cheaper versions of it too, usually it can be found at a menards or somewhere in the garden center. you can use that for your water resorvar, and make whatever shape you'd like. maybe think of landscape bricks as a base and you can build up from there. i 've got a picture in my mind for you but it is hard to explain without a picture on paper... i guess if you are interested let me know and i can draw it up for ya!!!


menards, thats a place i've not heard about since i left MI. thanks for the imformation and yesm i would love a drawing! especcially if it will help me.:jol:


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

cool, let me draw up something and then figure out how to get it to ya, i think i can scan it and send it some how. we save BIG money at menards don't cha know!!!
ok a few questions, do you want this to be seen from all sides or is it going somewhere where you will only see "three" sides? do you have a good power source? and is it a flat surface?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you should be able to scan it or even take a digital pic and upload it onto your computer!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

ya thats what i'm thinkin


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

http://photobucket.com/font
well they are rough sketches, but maybe you can mutter thru, let me know if you have questions!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i really like the skectches, i now have a good direction to start off in. with a little modification its gonna look great! i really appreciate the help!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

glad i could help ya


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

*added pic's*

good day dark angel! i was sitting and thinking this morning, and it occured to me that i have at least some stuff laying around here that i can whip a visual together. i don't know if your handy with foam or not, (i'm a foam junkie!!! just love the stuff!!!) but it could easily be use to build a fau rock surround, and wall. the wood can be beefed up to support the gargoyles, any how i thought i would add the pic's for ya. if you click back on the link they are under the fountain pic's.
if you watch pond supplies should start to go on sale soon, i would think. for lights and a fogger maybe!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i actually had the same idea since i don't have a lot of money to get real landscaping stones (surviving on dissability which has recently been cut in half) i'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

that sucks, i'm sorry to hear that......darn govt. they should try and live on what they give for a while hey. we if yer like me, there are tons of scraps laying around!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

okay, so i have thought long and hard about what the structure will be like, and like i said, i have begun working on the main structure of the fountain, today i went out in the blistering heat and began work

two or three hours and several cuss words later, this is what i have.









Like i said, i'm using an old bookshelf that i had laying around and attached a scrap peice of plywood that was laying around and to my surprise it was the perfect size and shape. so, i nailed it on. then, i took a fountain peice that i had gotten at the start of the year and nailed it down to the platforum. The water will go from the spout on to this first piece before falling down into the resivour.

Then i thought back to an idea that sicky Icky gave me about using glow water and i have also decided to use that to give it a creepy effect and to do that of course i need a black light. i wasn't sure how to do that until i remembered an old aquarium light fixture that my aunt put in my room. and i thought it would be perfect for my purposes. so i have attached the fixture to the other end. 









I'm hoping that i can not only find a black light that size but also hoping it will have the effect I'm going for. Anyway, that is what i have for now, I will be sanding the rough edges soon and applying the first layer of black pain and looking for either a liner for the fountain or some unused trashbags that contractors use to line the bottom and sides or i could do as my uncle suggested and find a container that will fit inside and will also hold water.

I'm not sure what method I will go with, any suggestions would help.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

looks good so far, the only thing i can see is the light fixture, make sure it doesn't get wet. for a bulb, check a pet store, they have reptile lights that are black light color...if a regular black light won't fit.


----------

